# Here is my first saltwater set up



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

This is my first salt water tank.

let me know if you like it or not??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

looks great

im in my fisrt sw so dont have much experince other then what i think ti looks like


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nicely done!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

very nice set up


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

what kind of lighting are you using? I only ask because it looks underpowered for sps and crocea, I am not trying to make fun, just simply offering helpful tips, but u have a nice beginner mix


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

redbellyman21 said:


> what kind of lighting are you using? I only ask because it looks underpowered for sps and crocea, I am not trying to make fun, just simply offering helpful tips, but u have a nice beginner mix


he has a nice fixture over that tank, thats a current USA outer orbit, those are either dual 150 HQI or 250hqi or 300hqi which ever wattage those are it should be plenty.


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

You had a really nice setup there, i like when there is much fish to look at not just coralls n stuff. Nice work man and really good pictures.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

pretty sure (but not totally) that the clam should be in the sand bed!


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

thank you everyone for the nice words.

i have 2 x 250W HQI MH lights.

i have moved that clam to the sand..the clam was keep on falling from the rocks.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> pretty sure (but not totally) that the clam should be in the sand bed!


clams like light, and when they are in snadbeds, they turn on their side from expulsion force, so not the best setup for them, I like rock work way better, plus they are closer to the arti sun


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

redbellyman21 said:


> pretty sure (but not totally) that the clam should be in the sand bed!


clams like light, and when they are in snadbeds, they turn on their side from expulsion force, so not the best setup for them, I like rock work way better, plus they are closer to the arti sun
[/quote]

Hi.

every time i put my clam on the rock, he keeps on falling down..is there a way to attach him to the rock??


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

he will attach himself if happy, he may not like that location, but he will most definately attach himself when he is happy. I am sorry for questioning ur lights, I just loooked at the pics again and saw the light monster u have, it just for some reason looked like only VHO lighting in the pics... But clams are picky, it took my 2 of 3 clams forever to attach, they would keep knocking themselves down when they expelled water. I wedged them a lil with some LR rubble, not so hard that they couldnt open, but I would place the rubble just before their foot, so not to attach to the rubble and after they are attached u can remove the rubble or leave it your choice, hope that helped


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

I like the detail.


----------



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

sweet tank. im thinking of starting my first sw. any idea on about how much it would cost to get one going. a fish only tank


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i fish only tank wouldnt cost much at all. You can use regular lights, tank and perhaps a hob filter. You would need to purchase salt, hydrometer, and live rock. Im sure theres more but that will get you started.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

nice set up.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I just noticed one thing that doesnt look healthy, the hang in salinity meter, I used one of those things and it royally blows! It was showing 1.018 and I was at 1.026 I know this is a old thread I just hope by now he figured out it stinx


----------

